# Lemme take a selfie



## kbrenton92 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ok so I don't think I've been this in love with baby goats in a while. These are the most selfie-taking babies ive ever seen! You pull out your phone and they put on their cutest, most award-winning faces they have. So I thought I would share  and if there was a word for "goat selfie" they would be the masters


----------



## kbrenton92 (Oct 7, 2013)

And more from the other day


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Great pics! I can see what you mean. They are definitely cute.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Finally, selfies I actually ENJOY seeing! ( snapchat people, ya know what I mean)


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Wonderful pics and cute goats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

The smile on your face says it all!


----------



## cher1190 (Aug 9, 2013)

*goat selfies*

Your goats are adorable....really like the camera....you gotta love em..


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe what awesome selfies!!


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

In hate that song..... Pretty much because everybody else loves it.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

so cute!


----------



## kbrenton92 (Oct 7, 2013)

Maybe they have dreams of being models. Or actresses. Maybe even live performers. Like dancers lol such little dorks!


----------

